# Howdy from Mississippi HAHA



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Hows it going, I am from Long Beach, MS and we go up to Gatlinburg TN every year and snowboard, but the first time I did it was in Lake Tahoe, that was the chit.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good old Rock Top! Rocky Top Tennessee!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well to this day I still cant spell that state correctly I usually mess it up somewhere between the "I"'s. And I dont have to be drunk either:laugh:
> 
> Welcome to the forums, you found the right place for sure. Doesnt matter where you live or where you ride...as long as you live and ride:thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks man, Yeah I have only been 3 times, but I enjoy it enought to buy the gear to go once or twice a year. If you are in front of me there is a great chance you might get cliped if you fall cause i cant turn worth a darn:laugh:.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

lol welcome man.

Yea tahoe is legit.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 29, 2007)

Long Beach eh?

I used to live in Iuka. My son lived in Jackson for a while.


----------

